
Why a Messy, Cluttered Store Is Good for Business - shawndumas
http://moneyland.time.com/2011/04/08/why-a-messy-cluttered-store-is-good-for-business/
======
stephengillie
Is it too cynical to believe customers feel more comfortable in a store which
resembles their usually-unkempt houses? Perhaps this is a form of market
differentiation.

